# Hyatt Kaanapali Beach - Maui



## darius (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello there,   

We did a presentation at this property recently and as many others have posted on here, it is absolutely stunning.    We were tempted to purchase, but decided to hold off purchasing to do more research on this property.  

We are/were considering a 3 bedroom unit which would retail for around 100-120K for a one week semi-prime week with a $4,300 annual fee.  (The annual fee was only $2300 for a 2 bedroom - quite a premium for the 3 Bedroom but the ocean views are simply amazing on the 3 bedroom unit).   

If we were to do this,  this would be our first Hyatt purchase and I am very curious as to what others would believe this type of week could be purchased on the resale market in 3-5 years from now?   If a specific week works really well for you, would you buy directly from the developer?  

Another hesitation we have is that if we cannot use the purchased week, then we go back into the "pool" with everyone else with limited booking availability - I assume this is correct?

Finally, are there _any_ benefits purchasing resale vs. developer that should be noted?

I would like to share that my wife and I truly feel the sales staff is top notch and professional - we were very pleased with the entire experience.   

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## GregT (Apr 11, 2015)

darius said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We did a presentation at this property recently and as many others have posted on here, it is absolutely stunning.    We were tempted to purchase, but decided to hold off purchasing to do more research on this property.
> 
> ...



Darius, I purchased my 3BR fixed week next door at MOC in 2007 for $90K, and it's now worth 40-60% of that number.  I bought a second unit in 2009 for $55K and see them selling now for $40K-$45K on redweek.com.  There are many listed for higher prices, but the ones that are moving are selling for less than $60K.  You should consider the MOC units as an alternative, as the resale market is more mature.

I've not toured the Hyatt units but have done the youtube.com tour and think they are terrific, especially the open lanai, which I think is clearly better than the lanai in the MOC unit.  Other than that, I think the unit amenities are pretty comparable.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!

Best,

Greg


----------



## peas (Apr 11, 2015)

Interval purchased the Hyatt, so it's hard to know what's going to happen in the future.  

The major benefit (when Hyatt was owner) with buying from developer was the ability to convert Hyatt Residence club points to Hyatt's Gold Passport points to use at Hyatt hotels.  Nothing has changed as of now, but it's hard to tell what will happen with the new ownership. 

As for prices in the future, I'd take cues from other Maui TSs as to future prices (GregT's example).  

As for whether others would buy if a specific week was desired, it's such a hard question to answer since it greatly depends on how an individual perceives his own schedule limitations vs one's disposable income. 

The only thing I can say is that as of now, once you give up your week, your points turn into points just like everyone else's points with the same rules applying across the board.

Good luck thinking through the decision.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello Darius,

My reply is between your lines and is only my opinion.  If I were you, I would research some more because you want to be sure that you are making the right decision for your family which only you can do for yourself.

When you buy re-sale, you'll save yourself a lot of money.  The Hyatt system is very fair that a point is worth the same for everyone so it's on a first come, first serve basis only.  The Marriott rewards the people who have the most points as they can reserve earlier and the same if you buy a re-sale week.  The more weeks you own, the earlier you can reserve your week.

There is an awful lot to learn for a timeshare newbie so do not rush.



darius said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We did a presentation at this property recently and as many others have posted on here, it is absolutely stunning.    We were tempted to purchase, but decided to hold off purchasing to do more research on this property.
> 
> ...


----------



## darius (Apr 13, 2015)

*Thank you all...*

I wanted to thank you all for your input on this. 

At this point, we are leaning towards passing purchasing right now from the developer.    We own several timeshares (2 Marriott weeks, one Starwood week,  DVC points) so we are very familiar with various programs and how to maximize.  While we are not new to timeshares,  we would be new to Hyatt.  

My wife and I really do want to buy in at this location at some point.  I'd be curious to see what some of you feel the maintenance fees will be on this property in a 3 bedroom?   Since it's starting at $4300 annually,  does anyone believe this could go up to $6-7k in 3-4 years?   Just thinking about Westin's property almost doubling their dues since they opened the property (although that was through a recession, etc...) makes me wonder if this may happen again at the Hyatt property.   

Also, if you don't mind sharing the contact information for the broker who is charging 25% to rent the units out -- that would be very helpful (PM me if you'd prefer as I'm not sure of the exact tug rules for posting contact information).   

Thanks again and hope this information is helpful to many others as well.

Darius


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 13, 2015)

I will reply to you by email and hope that others will answer the other questions for you.  We all know that maintenance fees will keep going up.  

We started around $1,650 and this year it was up to 	$2,276.12 for a 2 BR MM1 and  	$2,731.34 for a 3 BR condo in MM1 (Lahaina and Napili towers) which is a lot lower than the Hyatt fee.

You can find the current information here for the Marriott timeshare condos and the older information here.

Starwood has the same information too and someone may give you the link.  I don't know about Hyatt.


----------



## GregT (Apr 14, 2015)

darius said:


> My wife and I really do want to buy in at this location at some point.  I'd be curious to see what some of you feel the maintenance fees will be on this property in a 3 bedroom?   Since it's starting at $4300 annually,  does anyone believe this could go up to $6-7k in 3-4 years?



Darius,

As Emmy has indicated, Maui Ocean Club (total fees)has gone up quite a bit, but that's partially due to the significant increase in property taxes in ~2010.   My 3BR was initially $1,800 in 2007 and is now $2,731.  That's still quite a bit lower than the Hyatt's starting point, and I think is a reasonable value.

Good luck with your decision -- and I would encourage you to consider a resale 3BR at MOC, it's a great unit.   I'm trying to string together the adjacent weeks in my unit, which is very tough -- Hyatt has the advantage here because of the floating floors.

Best,

Greg


----------



## darius (Apr 16, 2015)

*Update....*

Hello GregT --

Thanks for those tips -- we did actually also check out the Marriott.  They didn't have a unit available in the new Napili or Lahaina towers to view, unfortunately.  The unit they showed us was really nice,  but was only a 2 bedroom and my wife and I are still really learning towards buying Hyatt.   

We decided to hold off and potentially rent (or look for any other offers available) stay there for period of time so we can really evaluate the property and make sure we really "love" it.   

The other reason we held off was the fact that if we cannot use the purchased week, we can convert into Hyatt timeshare points which then we would be competing with everyone on the Hyatt market.   For us,  if they gave the owners of the  Maui property  some kind of booking priority (say  60-90 days) over other Hyatt vacation club owners -- we would have absolutely purchased.  

Also, Iconnections - I did not get a PM from you -- if you don't mind sharing the contact with your broker I would greatly appreciate it.  

I hope this information helps others -- it's truly a wonderful property and we intend to purchase in the future! 

Thanks!
Darius


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 16, 2015)

darius said:


> Hello GregT --
> 
> Thanks for those tips -- we did actually also check out the Marriott.  They didn't have a unit available in the new Napili or Lahaina towers to view, unfortunately.  The unit they showed us was really nice,  but was only a 2 bedroom and my wife and I are still really learning towards buying Hyatt.
> 
> ...


Hi Darius, please check your SPAM folder because I sent it via email through the TUG Board.


----------



## Kal (Apr 16, 2015)

darius said:


> ...We decided to hold off and potentially rent (or look for any other offers available) stay there for period of time so we can really evaluate the property and make sure we really "love" it.
> 
> The other reason we held off was the fact that if we cannot use the purchased week, we can convert into Hyatt timeshare points which then we would be competing with everyone on the Hyatt market. For us, if they gave the owners of the Maui property some kind of booking priority (say 60-90 days) over other Hyatt vacation club owners -- we would have absolutely purchased....



When I did the tour there was absolutely no doubt the Hyatt property is very likely the very best of any HRC resort. Then consider the use of the adjacent Hyatt Regency amenities it is over the top. It would be extremely difficult to believe the Marriott would rival that property.

My concern would be downsizing my owned unit/week to using a smaller unit. The owner would have to give up their owned unit/week and compete with all other HRC members to obtain an alternate unit. That would be a difficult challenge.

If I was a Maui owner and could not use my unit/week, I would definitely rent the unit and use the proceeds to rent anywhere I desired. You could easily rent your Hyatt Maui unit for a significant price especially considering the cheapest simple hotel room at the Hyatt Regency next door is close to $400/night.


----------



## tante (Apr 16, 2015)

What do you guys do for beach time at the hyatt? I thought the beach was very small and a lot of coral in the water right in front of the hyatt. I noticed the beach gets wider as you head towards black rock but does the v real situation change?


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 18, 2015)

There isn't much beach in front of the Hyatt or the Lahaina tower this time of the year but there is a lot of beach in front of the Napili tower and the beach is the widest there at the moment.

All you need to do is walk a little further towards that direction.  The beach seems to come and go and people love to snorkel next to Black Rock.

Some guests use the beach cabanas at the Hyatt and the MOC too or use beach chairs and parasols anywhere.  You can buy them in many stores and post them on TUG for someone else to use them again and enjoy.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Kal said:


> When I did the tour there was absolutely no doubt the Hyatt property is very likely the very best of any HRC resort. Then consider the use of the adjacent Hyatt Regency amenities it is over the top. It would be extremely difficult to believe the Marriott would rival that property.
> 
> *My concern would be downsizing my owned unit/week to using a smaller unit. The owner would have to give up their owned unit/week and compete with all other HRC members to obtain an alternate unit. That would be a difficult challenge.*
> 
> If I was a Maui owner and could not use my unit/week, I would definitely rent the unit and use the proceeds to rent anywhere I desired. You could easily rent your Hyatt Maui unit for a significant price especially considering the cheapest simple hotel room at the Hyatt Regency next door is close to $400/night.



+1 on all of the above.

An additional problem on a trade-down (from a two or three bedroom unit to a one bedroom unit) is view.  All of the two and three bedroom units have ocean views, but one-half of the one bedroom units look back at the mountains.  Not a bad view, but not why I go to Hawaii.


----------

